

Everything I Missed in "Vim After 11 Years" - statico
http://statico.github.com/vim2.html

======
onedognight
> But have you ever heard of :g//? I hadn’t.

> :[range]g[lobal]/{pattern}/[cmd] (default 'p')

This is the origin of _grep_ , i.e. g/re/p!

~~~
arethuza
My first reaction to that was "surely grep is older than vi" - but the grep
wikipedia page points out that the g/re/p pattern dates all the way back to ed
- which vi extended

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grep>

------
grayrest
On EasyMotion:

    
    
        " let g:EasyMotion_leader_key = '<Space>'
        let g:EasyMotion_keys = 'abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz'
        let g:EasyMotion_mapping_f = '<space>'
        let g:EasyMotion_mapping_w = '<space><space>'
    

This lets you type space then a character then jump. Space space jumps words.
I'm fine with my leader on \\. I had my space toggle folds but easymotion is a
MUCH better use of the key. I also remap 's' to surround.vim keybinds:

    
    
        ""s/S is pretty useless. :help text-objects
        nmap s      ysi
        nmap S      ysa
        nmap s$     ys$
        nmap sv     gvs

------
mfonda
This is one of the things I love about vim. After 11 years, there's still so
many new things to learn and improve your experience. I've been using vim just
over a year now, and it seems every week or so I pick up a new trick that
significantly improves my workflow. I had always remapped ; but after learning
its actual purpose here, I may reconsider.

------
jlgreco
I have similar thoughts towards Vundle. It seems to solve a problem that
simply doesn't exist for me with Pathogen, and is slightly more annoying to
boot.

------
dsuriano
I'm a little jealous of the CSS Color Plugin. Wish TextMate had something like
that.

